# Hi!



## evs871466867979 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I thought I would introduce myself as I have been a member for a while but never posted.

Im 24, 5ft 7" and 13st 1lb. I have been training for a few years but only nin the last year have realised the importance of proper nutrition. I train 4 times a week:

Monday - Legs

Tuesday - Chest and Tris

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Back and Bis

Friday - Shoulders

After reading a lot of post on here I think I may be overtraining? I used to do Legs and shoulders together but was finding sometimes after my leg workout I couldn't face doing anything else!

Currently doing a 6 week cycle of T-bullets with Reload starting on week 4 (4th week atm) I have gained 9lb in the 4 weeks so far! This is my 3rd cycle with them and have had good gains previously but have lost alot of the gains over the weeks once finished. Previously I have only run them for 4 weeks and only used Reload on the 2nd cycle. I have also been eating a lot more and a lot cleaner this time so am hoping for a better result. My plan is once I have finished this cycle to start a cut and finally get rid of the unwanted fat! I will post pics once I have finished the bullets. I will also post my diet in the diet section for you to see.

Sorry for the big post lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to MC mate, it's always good when you 'lurkers' finally start posting!

As for the over training, perhaps but perhaps not. If this is your third cycle then maybe it warrants 4 days, I couldn't be 100% to be honest. If I was going to reduce it down to 3 I wouldn't be putting anything with legs though, they make up half of your body after all. Maybe do chest/shoulders/tri, back/bi/abs, legs. You shouldn't really need too much arm isolation work as they'll obviously be getting hit indirectly via chest & back anyway.


----------

